# A few photos from today's autoX (GGC BMWCCA @ Marina)



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)




----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Typically great regulation C. Oates images.

:thumbup:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice shots. But are there some resizing issues or am I just seeing stuff?

Alex


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> Nice shots. But are there some resizing issues or am I just seeing stuff?
> 
> Alex


Probably just seeing stuff. The jpegs were created via export from Lightroom from the original raw files, then run through a proof maker script in Photoshop to add the frame and the watermark. They all look clean to me.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cliff said:


> Probably just seeing stuff. The jpegs were created via export from Lightroom from the original raw files, then run through a proof maker script in Photoshop to add the frame and the watermark. They all look clean to me.


What does Lightroom give you tool-wise that I don't already have in CS3 Extended?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon 2.0 said:


> What does Lightroom give you tool-wise that I don't already have in CS3 Extended?


First and foremost, image management. CS3 is an editor and Bridge is a file browser. Lightroom has a strong image management component with metadata and image grouping features that don't exist in the other CS3 tools.

I find that LR has a very natural way of dealing with raw files and manipulating image parameters to correct image flaws is much much easier for me using Lightroom than it is for me using Photoshop. On the other hand, the sharpening tools are weak compared with Photoshop, and I had to go out to PS to create the proofs I posted.

I haven't used the web gallery component yet since I'm using open source gallery software on my website. Printing with LR seems very good, but I had no issues with that in PS either.

Adobe has a trialware version that you can download and install - you should check it out.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

+1 on lightroom. I'm very happy with it also.

Alex


----------



## booker (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice shots. Was it a hazy day? There seems to be a bit of grey cast.

Having used PS since 1997, when LR came out I was skeptical. Installed the trial version and forced myself to incorporate it into my workflow, took a while but eventually I had to admit that it was better _at what it is made for._

PS certainly gives me more options, for such things as selective filtering, dodge & burn, sharp & unsharp, and other "traditional" dark room techniques. That being said, LR handles initial manipulation of RAW files much more gracefully, giving immediate feedback when you change color temp, balance and other parameters. Once that's done, all the sliders are right there and easy to access, including curves. The histogram is right there, broken into color channels. Ok, I'm rambling.. but it's solid software that will only get better after a few revisions.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

booker said:


> Nice shots. Was it a hazy day? There seems to be a bit of grey cast.


Yes, this airfield is on the coast near Monterey and the overcast didn't start to break until late in the second run group, which was my play period with the camera (I waved the green flag for the first run group and drove in the third).


----------

